# Men who won't eat a pussy ~ ( ? )



## laurengotdatfire

Another thread inspired me to write this, but I have a question for guys who don't like eating pussy, or simply will not do it.... why?! What do you dislike about it? The whole experience? Are you disgusted by it because you really secretly want a penis in your mouth?

I'm a female and I would personally never eat a pussy because girls are disgusting, but I like men so I wouldn't hesitate to suck a dick. If you are sexually attracted to that gender, how could it disgust you? I just don't get it.


----------



## j00sh

I have a friend who's paranoid about diseases. He won't eat pussy, always uses a condom, wipes himself off with alcohol right after sex and takes a shower.

I know another guy who had a girl with hygiene problems and hasn't gone down since. And a lot of other guys who do it from time to time but see it as a chore.

I personally love it and will do it until a girl stops me or my mouth stops moving.


----------



## dokomo

If you are sexually attracted to your boyfriend, why would licking his nostrils out disgust you?

Its a matter of personal taste - its ignorant and insulting for you to assume that guys who don't like to eat pussy are somehow gay or "want a dick in their mouth."

If this is inspired by personal experience, perhaps better personal hygiene on your behalf could fix the problem.


----------



## glitterbizkit

laurengotdatfire said:


> girls are disgusting



Strong words! 

I've been lucky lately in that most of the guys I've been with in the past year have loved doing it more than anything (and a fair few that love rimming too, which is even better!).

However, I had one guy friend who told me he found it disgusting, although he couldn't quite explain why.

Personally I've done it a few times to different girls and I love it.  Before I did it, I thought it would freak me out, and that it would be slimy and gross, and that I'd only enjoy it if there was absolutely no taste (which is the way I feel about sucking cock - if there's any taste then generally it's not a good one), but I was pleasantly surprised.  Mmmm the sweet taste of girls... :D


----------



## 1394

Well it could be the smell. Some girls just arent clean down there ya know?


----------



## Noodle

laurengotdatfire said:


> Another thread inspired me to write this, but I have a question for guys who don't like eating pussy, or simply will not do it.... why?! What do you dislike about it? The whole experience? Are you disgusted by it because you really secretly want a penis in your mouth?
> 
> I'm a female and I would personally never eat a pussy because girls are disgusting, but I like men so I wouldn't hesitate to suck a dick. If you are sexually attracted to that gender, how could it disgust you? I just don't get it.




Ummmm....  I like going down on women and men.  

I will not force myself on a stinky stick or hole though.


----------



## emperorofusa

I love to do it. However, I feel I can respond to your thread because I do have a friend who absolutely will never, ever do it. He finds the idea of it disgusting, along with the taste and the smell.

For someone like myself who loves to do it, the only turn off would be a bad smell/bad taste, usually only happens if the girl doesn't keep herself zestfully clean. Good grooming is also important.


----------



## ThaiDie4

This frustrates me because my boyfriend is this way. He has only eaten my out like 3 times, once on my birthday, once on my aniversary, and once when he was really wasted.

I really do hate it about him. I understand that no one wants to lick a smelly pussy, but I keep mine very clean and shaven, and he has even admitted to me that it smells fine. He just will make its a general rule for all girls that he doesn't do this.

And he's EMBARRASSED for people to know that he has EVER done it!!! What a load of shit is that.

I don't get it. I have no problems giving head, in fact, I enjoy it, and I'll do it before he even has to ask. I thought being with someone, you'd be attracted to getting them off????

UG.


----------



## GlowstickRoller

I love eating pussy.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

dokomo said:


> If you are sexually attracted to your boyfriend, why would licking his nostrils out disgust you?
> 
> Its a matter of personal taste - its ignorant and insulting for you to assume that guys who don't like to eat pussy are somehow gay or "want a dick in their mouth."
> 
> If this is inspired by personal experience, perhaps better personal hygiene on your behalf could fix the problem.



Hahaha! Dude chill out it was a serious question. Looks like Someone is uncomfortable with their sexually to have been offended by that question. 

I think it's personally ignorant and whatever the fuck else you said, to hint that I have bad hygiene.

^didn't that sound absurd to you? Lol!

Get over it. I just think guys who don't eat pussy are afraid. And pussies.

But yeah this didn't come from personal experience, every time I've asked a dude to eat it he did, I just have male friends who don't eat pussy and I question their sexuality, NOT because of this. So I just wondered. 


Thai- fuckin a yo, I feel so utterly bad for you, you have no idea. It is the best part of my day for sure.

And Glitter- sorry lol! Didn't mean to be harsh but vaginas are just sick. Maybe I'll try it one day though, come over  lol


----------



## shahab6

because it smells, that's my main reason.in my mind, I think I can do it, but when I get close to it, I won't be able to do it anymore.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

dokomo said:


> If you are sexually attracted to your boyfriend, why would licking his nostrils out disgust you?



WTF?Mmmm...???8)


big difference b/w performing oral sex, a sexual act for most people and licking out nostrils, a non sexual act for most people


Maybe some guys had bad experiences...I once dated a guy who turned me off from giving head, I once vomited from the smell. He would beg me to do it and there was no way that I could. 

Also, many guys are mostly interested in their own pleasure. They won't do something just cuz it makes their partner feel good. But there luckily are lots of men who aren't like that.

And attacking someone personally for posting a general question is just an a-hole move. (Stating the OP has bad hygiene and that's why she's asking the question). Play nice, kiddies.


----------



## rstar84

Personally, I don't know why some guys won't do it. Besides the previously mentioned reasons of questionable hygiene and/or some macho aversion to giving pleasure -- anyone see the Soprano's episode in which Uncle Junior gets pissed when the mafia finds out he goes down on his 60 yr. old gf? lol -- I think other men might be afraid that they don't know how to do it "right" (which is sort of hard to believe in this sexually saturated culture).


----------



## samb834

I love it when a girl I'm with is enjoying herself - I get off on the fact that she's getting off. I absolutely love eating pussy... Alot of guys will only do it if its reciprecated. Im not even fussed if the favour is returned, I think it rocks...


----------



## dokomo

laurengotdatfire said:


> Hahaha! Dude chill out it was a serious question. Looks like Someone is uncomfortable with their sexually to have been offended by that question.
> 
> I think it's personally ignorant and whatever the fuck else you said, to hint that I have bad hygiene.
> 
> ^didn't that sound absurd to you? Lol!
> 
> Get over it. I just think guys who don't eat pussy are afraid. And pussies.
> 
> But yeah this didn't come from personal experience, every time I've asked a dude to eat it he did, I just have male friends who don't eat pussy and I question their sexuality, NOT because of this. So I just wondered.
> 
> 
> Thai- fuckin a yo, I feel so utterly bad for you, you have no idea. It is the best part of my day for sure.
> 
> And Glitter- sorry lol! Didn't mean to be harsh but vaginas are just sick. Maybe I'll try it one day though, come over  lol



LOL I personally have no problem eating pussy but I find it offensive that you think that guys who do are gay because of it, or at least thats what your original post insinuated. As others have cited, poor hygiene is a common reason that some may avoid it, so I feel it was a valid point if your post was serious.


----------



## dokomo

Z Y G G Y said:


> WTF?Mmmm...???8)
> 
> 
> big difference b/w performing oral sex, a sexual act for most people and licking out nostrils, a non sexual act for most people



I was simply making a point following the OP's logic. My point is that what is "normal" is completely relative, and its ignorant to judge people rather than let them simply do what they want to do in that regard.


----------



## JasonSmith

I'd go for it. But those who don't, I'd say one thing is it tastes horrible? Some of my friends said they did it and will never do it again because they almost puked afterwards.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I am so grateful my fiance loves going down on me.


----------



## augustaB

Giving head to my wife is the best thing I can do for her. And I love doing it.
And I love giving beejays too.


----------



## Rogue Robot

if a guy expects a girl to do it, then it should be reciprocated.  end of story.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

memphiseve said:


> I am also well groomed and squeaky clean, which is a must.
> I have never met a guy who wouldn't go down on me.



Ditto. I have never had problems with this, and i do feel now after reading this that my well intact hygiene has definitely worked in my favor.


----------



## AmorRoark

I've never had a boyfriend who wouldn't go down on me. I imagine it would be a deal-breaker if my new lover refused to ever give oral sex. Luckily it probably wouldn't be long before I figured this out, making things easier for everyone involved.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

memphiseve said:


> My husband is hands down the best at giving oral sex. I taught him right. He will do it till his tongue falls off too. It doesn't take him long, bout 5 to 10 minutes to get the job done. Sometimes I get a *orgasm migraine.*
> I am also well groomed and squeaky clean, which is a must.
> I have never met a guy who wouldn't go down on me.



Amen, girl.  +1

Love my life.

Anyway, I don't care about people causing drama because of a thread I simply wanted to know because I have never been with a guy who wouldn't eat me out. I think I'm irresistable


----------



## GlassAss420

MMm the girl I'm with has the most perfect little pie.. I would eat it anytime.


----------



## NCrep

I only have enjoyed doing it on my GF. 

She tells me to jump, I ask how high.  She tells me to eat her out, I ask for how many hours.  I'll do whatever I have to make her happy.


----------



## poopie

i find it strange that the word "hygiene" has been brought up several times.

i wonder how many men make sure of their cleanliness when expecting head. balls have some  of the worst sweat ever (think about that sack just glued to an inner thigh), and let us not forget the smell of stale urine also from the fact there is no wiping. and the hair on the scrotum might be the grossest human hair imaginable- worse than the hair in the crack. 

i am not saying that one is grosser than the other, mind you. everyone should just have equal expectations of themselves and others. 

also, i don't think that a female that might smell a little funky down there is "unclean", they just might have had their daily shower 12 hours earlier.

my boyfriend and i give and receive equally.


----------



## cowgirrl225

poopie said:


> i find it strange that the word "hygiene" has been brought up several times.
> 
> i wonder how many men make sure of their cleanliness when expecting head. balls have some  of the worst sweat ever (think about that sack just glued to an inner thigh), and let us not forget the smell of stale urine also from the fact there is no wiping. and the hair on the scrotum might be the grossest human hair imaginable- worse than the hair in the crack.
> 
> i am not saying that one is grosser than the other, mind you. everyone should just have equal expectations of themselves and others.
> 
> also, i don't think that a female that might smell a little funky down there is "unclean", they just might have had their daily shower 12 hours earlier.
> 
> my boyfriend and i give and receive equally.




I agree with this ^^^

If a guy I was with didn't want to go down on me it would not work out between us. I need my man to be open to whatever and accepting my pussy even if it got sweaty lol. Heck i like going down on my man sweaty, ripe or clean.. its all about the love baby.


----------



## Max Power

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> I am so grateful my fiance loves going down on me.



You're hot. If anything, he should grateful he has a fiance as beautiful as you!


----------



## exarkann

I'm kinda picky. It really depends on the pussy in question. in my experiance, indivdual girls naturally produce one of two juices: the slippery, clear, and quite yummy juice that I so love to lap up; or the thicker, less slick, white cream that can bleach panties and tastes tingly and a lil bitter.

with my lovers who have the former I couldnt get my face out from betwixt their thighs, but with the few who have the latter its something I can only really do after a shower... i feel bad for not being eager to go down on them, but it is unpleasant and therefore not sexy. I do put extra effort into pleasing them in alternative ways though.


----------



## askaboutme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4-ChcL6Pzo


----------



## laurengotdatfire

I love the girls who posted about giving head to their man no matter what. Hell yes. I love it, and my boy loves giving me head no matter what too, even if he recieves nothing. Omg this thread's replies are so hot lol!

Besides the ones about bad tasting pussy, eww! That's why you don't get with icky dirty girls. I mean not *dirty* girls, but bacterial vaginosis dirty girls LOL. Sick. Mine has always kind of tasted like..nothing. I don't know. I hope other girls' taste like nothing, too. Lol


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

MaxPowers said:


> You're hot. If anything, he should grateful he has a fiance as beautiful as you!



Awww!!! Thank you love! That made me blush:D


----------



## thadocta13

i can't ever imagine NOT doing it. there has to be something wrong with any guy is who doesn't like doing it.


----------



## ThaiDie4

exarkann said:


> n my experiance, indivdual girls naturally produce one of two juices: the slippery, clear, and quite yummy juice that I so love to lap up; or the thicker, less slick, white cream that can bleach panties and tastes tingly and a lil bitter.
> 
> with the few who have the latter its something I can only really do after a shower... i feel bad for not being eager to go down on them, but it is unpleasant and therefore not sexy.



In that case, I wouldn't blame a guy.

But it sounds to me like thick, white, smelly discharge is a sign of some kind infection  That doesn't sound normal. They should probably go to the gyno.


----------



## igttehbluz

i definetly wont do it if youve been walking around and shit all day. hail nah.


----------



## glitterbizkit

cowgirrl225 said:


> I agree with this ^^^
> 
> If a guy I was with didn't want to go down on me it would not work out between us. I need my man to be open to whatever and accepting my pussy even if it got sweaty lol. Heck i like going down on my man sweaty, ripe or clean.. its all about the love baby.



There is something very flattering about being with a guy who doesn't mind if it's been a while since your last shower, and loves doing it anyway.  Usually I wouldn't let him do it though, as I'd get too self-conscious.  Brings to mind a time with an ex when we had been clubbing on MDMA all night, and were lying around in bed the next morning, about 24 hours since the last shower, and he told me how much he'd love to go down on me... I said no, absolutely not, but he still wanted to.  But it's nice not having to worry about being straight-out-of-the-shower fresh....


----------



## edit123

On the one hand, I'm slightly bothered that my boyfriend dislikes going down on me without some kind of barrier. He just doesn't like the taste (and for what it's worth, other men who have gone down on me have told me that I taste quite good to them, so I'm pretty sure it's just an aversion my boyfriend has, and not that I'm gross and disgusting). But, on the other hand, he really doesn't expect me to go down on him, so at least it's not a double-standard. Oral sex just isn't something we really do. I don't think men who dislike giving women oral sex are secretly gay or insecure. Everyone has things they do and don't like to do in bed, and it's perfectly valid to just not enjoy certain sexual activities.

I do feel like there's a lot of misconceptions about vaginas regarding them being "dirty" or "clean," though. The vagina is a self-cleaning organ, and beyond using a little gentle, non-scented soap once a day, there's really not much more you can, or should do to keep it "clean." Much more than that often ends up having the opposite effect by upsetting the pH balance and making it actually smell and taste even more strongly and potentially bad. Different women will smell and taste differently due mostly just to unique body chemistry and (possibly?) diet. Unless she has an infection or exceptionally bad personal hygeine, odds are her vagina is as clean as it's going to get.


----------



## exarkann

I should note that the white cream I am refering to is not the result of infection, its just some girls' natural secretions.


----------



## JointsNRoaches

GlowstickRoller said:


> I love eating pussy.



Same. I think alot of blokes dont like eating pussy coz other blokes think its gay. Dont ask me how they work that one out. Ever watch that episode of Sopranos?


----------



## Northside

I've never known a guy that didn't love it. I did have one boyfriend for a little while though that loved it, but he told me his older male relatives told him to never go down on a girl. Didn't say the reason. I thought it was weird.


----------



## poopie

Most men are going to love that super slippery secretion! Men are programmed to! A woman's discharge changes with her menstrual cycle ( a lot of couples use it as a form of birth control). You love that secretion b/c your lady just ovulated! Her fertility just supercharged her pheromones, her breasts are swollen, aaaaand she's extra amorous!


----------



## weside

ThaiDie4 said:


> This frustrates me because my boyfriend is this way. He has only eaten my out like 3 times, once on my birthday, once on my aniversary, and once when he was really wasted.
> 
> I really do hate it about him. I understand that no one wants to lick a smelly pussy, but I keep mine very clean and shaven, and he has even admitted to me that it smells fine. He just will make its a general rule for all girls that he doesn't do this.
> 
> And he's EMBARRASSED for people to know that he has EVER done it!!! What a load of shit is that.
> 
> I don't get it. I have no problems giving head, in fact, I enjoy it, and I'll do it before he even has to ask. I thought being with someone, you'd be attracted to getting them off????
> 
> UG.



You must be with the wrong guy, I would lick you everytime we had sex, you are so hot. I mean I would lick that sweet ass too,  Theres something wrong if he won't do it, i'v never met a dude that said that they didn't like eating a clean juicy pussy, to me it's almost as good as sex, but i 'm a pleaser though, i get off on pleasing my woman, It's the best  feeling when your eating pussy and getting so hard becuase you know whats coming next. I think you need to tell him you have needs too, if he loves you he will understand. Aleast once or twice a week is standard  for me after a 10 year relationship. PEACE BABE


----------



## rocksteady&bebop

by all the threads in here on technique and the girls saying how stupid everyone is who starts them i'd have to say t he reason guys don't is because they are nervous and don't know if they can please a woman because they aren't sure what they should be doing down there

really you can't go into it with a gameplan you have to be there with the person and her body invites you to do the right thing..

but anyway... another for the PRO METALLIC PLAYDOUGH taste from this guy

and i think 69 helps


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Igttehbluz- I can understand where your coming from and I even get a little insecure when my boo eats me out after I've been at all sweaty what-so-ever, let alone walking around all day. Ew.

Glitter- but on the opposite end of the spectrum, it is also very flattering for your man to be so into you that he wants to go down on you right then and there, regardless of conditions down there (Sweaty, hairy etc.) It's a little weird but when you really love someone and are comfortable with them nothing is really weird after the initial shock of it is over. 

Edit123- That makes me really really sad! But atleast you don't have to suck his dick, if you don't like it or something. I personally do, but I've had a lot of friends who hate it and I bet they wish they were in your position right now. Usually boyfriends assume head is a serious right of passage when you date them. Lol but wow dude maybe your boyfriend is just different, I'm not trying to judge, but whaaaat! I wouldn't put up with it.

Exarkann- Ew.

JointsNroaches- I do not understand this. I've never met a guy in my life who thought eating pussy was gay. If they didn't do it, I think it was just because they were nervous or scared and they most likely lied about it and said they did it to fit in with the other pussy-eating guys. Lol. This is so foreign to me.

Poopie- yes! Men are so sexy when they love us lol. Idk about that birth control thing, but yes, your vaginal secretions do definitely change with your period and it really is the best when you're ovulating. I'm glad you know this, a lot of people don't really care enough to, it's just a vag afterall lol, but I think it's kind of interesting how women's bodies work.

PriestTheyCalledHim- For sure. It is about personal taste. I just wondered why some people's personal taste was to not taste the part of the body of the other that they most desire. Don't get it still. Never will. Lol. WHY havnt you had sex in that long? Go out and get some please! My biggest fantasy EVER is for someone (a guy or girl...whom I did not have to touch) to be forced into eating my pussy. So good. Ugh.

Memphiseve- YES.

Rocksteady&bebop- Awww. Lol that's what I thought. I just think all the nervous guys who have ate me out just couldn't resist because they felt scared not to do it or to look bad or something? I mean not all of them did a wonderful job, but the fact that they did it was nice enough for me. You really can't use a gamelan like when sucking dick, you have to just go with the flow and react to what the girl reacts to. Aww, boys are so cute! And wtf metallic playdoh?! I don't understand.

69


----------



## rocksteady&bebop

like the smell is sort of playdoh and the taste has a metallic bite to it that i can't really describe, it's just something my friends and i laugh about

heh heh 

but that's a whole nother thread


----------



## epiks

I have had a few bad experiences and pulled that famous 'went down and before your tongue even touches it you go right back up' which has scarred me! I will still do it, but those experiences will always be remember and I will always question what im about to do.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Hahaha! Playdoh?! My vagina does not smell like playdoh, yo lol! It can't! I know the smell of playdoh oh too well. And I can imagine it tasting slightly metallic. It is a bodily fluid, like blood is, and guy cum slightly tastes metallic and salty too...but kind of more like a really fat lugee. Lmao. That's one me and MY friends laugh about. Heh 

And ew dude above me! I feel sorry for you. Nasty females! Bleh!


----------



## Too many doses

Metallic playdough is a new one, I've never heard that lol.


----------



## wizekrak

I love doing it.

I have a very weak sense of smell so odour (if it were there) isn't an issue for me. The last girl I went down on had a great taste, just mildly salty and sweet I think. I could do it all day. Watching a girl bucking up and down, moaning, and thrashing about makes me hot.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

I personally, if haven't showered yet that day, go to the bathroom before oral sex to perform super quick hygiene. I don't like to subject someone going down on me to any smell. Maybe I learned that when being grossed out by my x-bf, he smelled so bad, I would never want to put anyone through that.

If the person ur with has a bad smell that makes u not want to go down on them, it's time for a little talk. If the person becomes odorless and u still can't go down on them, then that is a whole another issue.

Oral sex should be about pleasuring your SO. Some people who give also get a kick out of it and get turned on themselves just as much as if they were receiving. If a bad smell is the only problem it needs to be fixed.

*I guess some guys just like to do it and some don't. I bet it has to do more with the personality of the guy than the hygiene of the girl.*


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I found this weird device: http://www.pussysnorkel.com/

I highly doubt that most women would want a man/woman to use this though.

Lauren-I was in a relationship with my ex BF and dating a few other men over the past few years.


----------



## Too many doses

^that pussy snorkle is classic lol.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Pussy snorkel LOL!
I would die laughing if my man came out in his boxers and that snorkel all like "I'm ready for you babygirl!" lmfao!!! Yeah right, he's a freak and likes to sniff my pussy when it's sweaty lol. I love him 

Priest- how old are you? I'm just curious. From all previous posts, this thread and else-where, you sound like the best guy ever lol.

Who else gets really creeped out when making eyecontact with whoever is going down on them? I feel like some freak pervert when my bf and I lock eyes when he's eating me out lol. Like guys do this innocent "this is so delicious and I love you" look when they eat you out and it makes me feel barbaric! Kinda like it sometimes lollll!


----------



## Jackal

I am a serial pussy eater.

But always start at the feet. Or at least visit them, before traveling back up. That way you get a good look before jerking your head away before you even start - for the guy who said that had given him a complex about it


----------



## GenericMind

As long as she's not just getting home from Soccer practice, I could pitch and tent and camp between a Woman's legs for days.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

jude101 said:


> I am a serial pussy eater.
> 
> But always start at the feet. Or at least visit them, before traveling back up. That way you get a good look before jerking your head away before you even start - for the guy who said that had given him a complex about it




Ooh, good tactic!
Personally, I don't know why, I find it extremely erotic when involving my feet in sexy time.


----------



## TwistedReality

I've never been with a guy who didn't want to go down on me..in fact, it's usually me who says no or makes them stop before they want to. I just don't really enjoy it that much. Sometimes I do, but generally speaking I'd rather them use their hands or just have sex.

I don't understand how some guys expect to get blow jobs, but won't go down on a girl. I'd much rather go down on a girl than a guy. The vagina is a beautiful thing (emphasis on the hygiene thing), and I much prefer that to having a penis in my mouth.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

It seems to be a reoccuring theme here, girls liking to eat pussy rather than suck dick. I love sucking dick, but I must try this. I just wish I could eat my own LOL


----------



## laurengotdatfire

It seems to be a reoccuring theme here, girls liking to eat pussy rather than suck dick. I love sucking dick, but I must try this. I just wish I could eat my own LOL


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

i love eating pussy!!! clean ones .


----------



## chainsawr

because of the taste and my face being up in a girls vagina is not attractive to me. thats where my dick goes and i'd imagine whoever elses dick went, and not someplace where my mouf is going to go. if it comes down to it i'll finger a girl, if its my girlfriend and i know shes clean then sure i'll 69 

lol@girls are disgusting. right on


----------



## laurengotdatfire

chainsawr said:


> because of the taste and my face being up in a girls vagina is not attractive to me. thats where my dick goes and i'd imagine whoever elses dick went, and not someplace where my mouf is going to go. if it comes down to it i'll finger a girl, if its my girlfriend and i know shes clean then sure i'll 69
> 
> lol@girls are disgusting. right on




Haahaha they are. You've probably encountered devils.

I consider myself of another species entirely, just one who happens to have pretty long hair, boobs, dresses, periods, and a vagina, quite identically resembling a girl.


----------



## McFly

Personally i enjoy licking girls very much. Went down on my ex a few months ago and had gross taste in my gob for days after, thought i had an std or something.

Sure i saw on The Shield one of the guys had like a tongue condom thing for going down on birds, i was kinda like WTF.


----------



## smotpoker

Well I was kinda scared away by it for a few years because the first girl I ate out would clean her vagina, but I sometimes she wouldn't get all of the soap out, and there would be a white residue around her vaginal lips, the second girl I ate out was a girl I just met at a rave (don't lecture me on sex with strangers, I know I did a no-no) and she had been sweating all night and was pretty smelly down there (I was on 3 rolls, I coulda cared less)

That turned me off to the whole idea for a while, until I met the most beautiful girl in the world and gave it another try. And I discovered that when a girl washes and rinses throughly, keeps the pubic hair gone or neatly trimmed, not only do I enjoy eating pussy, but I LOVE THE TASTE! Now I beg my fiance to just make my face her seat and let me penetrate both of her openings with my tongue. It's so dirty and I love it.
So to answer your question I would say most of my friends who don't like to eat pussy complain about the smell and taste.


----------



## StereoLogic

Guys who don't eat pussy are just giant versions of little boys afraid of cooties. Maybe I wouldn't eat a girl out the first time I meet her, but there is nothing wrong with doing it. It's a trust thing, and it's also a dominance thing. Guys can be such dicks, lol.

P.S - you nay-sayers should see how much your girl wants to please you when you've properly pleased her. Face it, big fat dick or not, not all girls will cum from a good boning.


----------



## chainsawr

whats wrong with being a dominant alpha male, or posing as one occasionally


----------



## StereoLogic

As long as no one see's the bruises, nothing my friend. Just kidding! 
But seriously, there is alpha male, and then there is being a little boy who doesnt work for what he has.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

StereoLogic said:


> Guys who don't eat pussy are just giant versions of little boys afraid of cooties. Maybe I wouldn't eat a girl out the first time I meet her, but there is nothing wrong with doing it. It's a trust thing, and it's also a dominance thing. Guys can be such dicks, lol.
> 
> P.S - you nay-sayers should see how much your girl wants to please you when you've properly pleased her. Face it, big fat dick or not, not all girls will cum from a good boning.



Amen.


----------



## Betterdaze

This might sound really gross to some people, but I used to love going down on my wife during her period.  I know how crappy she was feeling, so what the hell if it made her feel good.

Plus from what I understand, that's about the cleanest a pussy can be. Or at least it was when I got done. 

Then maybe I'm a vampire and don't know it.

PS
Can't wait to see what the dirty pussy people have to say now. LOL


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Betterdaze said:


> This might sound really gross to some people, but I used to love going down on my wife during her period.  I know how crappy she was feeling, so what the hell if it made her feel good.
> 
> Plus from what I understand, that's about the cleanest a pussy can be. Or at least it was when I got done.
> 
> Then maybe I'm a vampire and don't know it.
> 
> PS
> Can't wait to see what the dirty pussy people have to say now. LOL



Lmao my boyfriend loves to eat my pussy on my period. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cowgirrl225

StereoLogic said:


> Guys who don't eat pussy are just giant versions of little boys afraid of cooties. Maybe I wouldn't eat a girl out the first time I meet her, but there is nothing wrong with doing it. It's a trust thing, and it's also a dominance thing. Guys can be such dicks, lol.
> 
> P.S - you nay-sayers should see how much your girl wants to please you when you've properly pleased her. Face it, big fat dick or not, not all girls will cum from a good boning.



I agree with this post ^^  

i love a guy who is not afraid to go down on me during my period.. mmm i find it to be so hot and natural  as long as shes a clean girl it wont taste bad at all


----------



## Lost Ego

my friend - we'll just call him K.
K was talking to me on the 4th about how pussy looks nasty to him, feels wierd, smells nasty depending on the girl. He loves to fuck it but thats all. He hates rubbing pussy, he hate when it gets wet.

I for one love everything about it. If a girl is wet~ im immediately hard. if she squirts im ready to cum. I love how it feels, i love the taste - usually not much taste if she is clean but i love it anyways. how it feels against skin... MMMMMMM pussay. i can never get enough, i've played with my ex's for 2 hours straight just touching it, fingering or w.e. one of my songs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_cCtq2rJxQ 
other songs that i can empathize with:
ima jerk - new boyz
drug ballad - eminem
The way i am - eminem
Sometimes i feel as if its obsession. my ex actually asked if i had enough yet... and i was like... can i get 10 more mins... PLZZZZZ

-If you're not lost then you're not having fun


----------



## KoreyS

dokomo said:


> if you are sexually attracted to your boyfriend, why would licking his nostrils out disgust you?
> 
> Its a matter of personal taste - its ignorant and insulting for you to assume that guys who don't like to eat pussy are somehow gay or "want a dick in their mouth."
> 
> if this is inspired by personal experience, perhaps better personal hygiene on your behalf could fix the problem.



yeeehaw!!!


----------



## rathersilly

It's a matter of choice. I don't judge guys or girls with an aversion to oral sex - it's a choice.

However, I'd be hesitant to make a commitment to a girl, sex-based relationship or something more serious, if she wasn't into it.

To me, a huge part of the sexual experience is letting yourself go, bathing in the exchange of fluids and simply letting yourself go. I love going down on girls - particularly if the girl is stunningly beautiful - I love gorgeous women, and to me, going down on them with every ounce of passion and desire is simply an expression of my love for their beauty and sexuality. Sure, it makes me sound like a wanker, but there's nothing better than bringing a beautiful girl home and just giving her every ounce of pleasure inside me. 

That feeling of selfless giving of pleasure outweighs the actual sex/physical reward side of the equation, because there's nothing more satisfying than satisfying someone else.


----------



## epiks

Z Y G G Y said:


> *I guess some guys just like to do it and some don't. I bet it has to do more with the personality of the guy than the hygiene of the girl.*



I would have to agree with that...Its like females, every girl I've ever dated, it doesn't matter if I've just showered or was out picking rice in the field for 3 days straight, she would still blow me...So I agree it has little to do with hygiene.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Cowgirrl- girl, I love that shit too!

LostEgo-i think your friend "K" should try out boys , and YES my boyfriend is the same way it amazes me. Even if I'm not into it or I'm even sleeping, he plays with me for his own pleasure sometimes lol! I love it ever so much and he knows it. I bet your girl is a happy lady lol and you probably get a lot of head in return! Which is MY obsession. Lol

RatherSilly- FUCK YES to that one.

Epiks- you have an extremely good female, keep her lol. (Unless she's a whore) 

I love every man on Bluelight who loves eating pussy, you're all heavenly creatures.


----------



## CokeMonger

There's probably a much larger number of peoples who actually go down on a girl in a second, but just wouldn't admit to it for some weird reason.... same folks who instantly rim their girl for an hour if she asked for it (or hinted she wanted it), but would never ADMIT to doing it........


----------



## Lost Ego

Lol lauren my friend "K" is about as straight as they come, he still likes getting his dick wet but he doesnt like anything about it. He loves tits and ass though, im not a huge fan of them~ the girl could be anywhere from an AA to a DD and it wouldnt bother me. i love u more for loving to give head. i appreciate a girl who does because these days its just cultural to give head. i heard a guy talking to his gf:
gf: i dont give head
guy: ur like a damn type writer... i didnt know they still made girls like u
like nowadays its give head or be banished from any respectable guy who loves pussy.
i personally wanna get some head back after i eat her out. as long as it's not a one way street i'll make her squirt many times. earlier today i made a girl squirt 4 times - damn proud of this tongue

-If you're not lost, then you're not having fun


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Oral sex, both giving and receiving, is a fundamental inalienable right.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Lost Ego said:


> Lol lauren my friend "K" is about as straight as they come, he still likes getting his dick wet but he doesnt like anything about it. He loves tits and ass though, im not a huge fan of them~ the girl could be anywhere from an AA to a DD and it wouldnt bother me. i love u more for loving to give head. i appreciate a girl who does because these days its just cultural to give head. i heard a guy talking to his gf:
> gf: i dont give head
> guy: ur like a damn type writer... i didnt know they still made girls like u
> like nowadays its give head or be banished from any respectable guy who loves pussy.
> i personally wanna get some head back after i eat her out. as long as it's not a one way street i'll make her squirt many times. earlier today i made a girl squirt 4 times - damn proud of this tongue
> 
> -If you're not lost, then you're not having fun



What I meant was I think your friend should try experimenting with guys if he's more comfortable with his penis than a vagina, and if (like me!) pussies freak him out, he may enjoy joining me in a nice dick down lol. Like I always say, guys have butts too!

I seem to find guys who really indulge in pussy don't really care about tit size much, but seem to commonly prefer tits that aren't huge (full b or c seems to be a fav) like a DD. I think girls look better with smaller tits too, but that's just me. I do wish mine would grow some more though! Lol

And *hug* for loving me for genuinely enjoying to suck dick. Oral sex is a blessing, and I love you too for loving it lol.

I feel obliged to fully enjoy giving my boyfriend head, ESPECIALLY after he makes me cum (and even more when its a lot of times in a row). It's the shit.


----------



## harley89

I find it the best part about sex, knowing that i am getting my girlfriend off means more to me than me getting off. I love everything about it, licking their clit, listening to their reactions to certain things i do and best is when the girl doesn't mind kissing you afterwards :D


----------



## Johnny blue

I eat pussy on the regular. Its part of my foreplay routine, lol. Never found a chick I wouldn't do it to but, a couple of my boys have some horror stories about it being so bad they were gagging. 

Some chicks aren't as into it though. Some chicks seem to want to get right to the sex. 

I know guys that say they just won't do it. Kinda like if you do you'd be less of a man type of attitude. Usually the thug tough guy type are like that. Shit, I've been in a few situations where I'm telling a sex story and some dude will try and make fun of me for doing it. Idk guess they got some security issues.

Oh ya and I'm all set with period oral sex, lol. I'm usually down for whatever and can get pretty nasty but me and period blood just don't mix. I'm not even a fan of getting it on my dick and I know girls that won't fuck when they have it too. This is the first I've heard of this.

I keep reading from a lot of you girls that you've never been turned down... No shit, I've seen pics of ya. No dude would turn down any of ya. IME its the ugly chicks that guys don't bother doing that with.


----------



## Ringfinger

im happy to eat a clean, shaved pussy. especially if it means i am going to fuck her soon after. i love making a girl wet and cum so thats just part of the fun for me.


----------



## MazDan

laurengotdatfire said:


> Another thread inspired me to write this, but I have a question for guys who don't like eating pussy, or simply will not do it.... why?! What do you dislike about it? The whole experience? Are you disgusted by it because you really secretly want a penis in your mouth?
> 
> I'm a female and I would personally never eat a pussy because girls are disgusting, but I like men so I wouldn't hesitate to suck a dick. If you are sexually attracted to that gender, how could it disgust you? I just don't get it.



because its vile.

Do you stick your tongue half way down the length oif a penus?? of course not.

Try sticking your tongue in a place that is as nasty as your pussy and see how you like it.

Sure some do but then some people get off on sticking hooks into themselves so go figure.

Sure i tried it a couple of times but never ever again...........that shits nasty and vile.

I dont expect you to eat my cum so dont expect me to eat your pussy.

Get it now?


----------



## MazDan

dokomo said:


> LOL I personally have no problem eating pussy but I find it offensive that you think that guys who do are gay because of it, or at least thats what your original post insinuated. As others have cited, poor hygiene is a common reason that some may avoid it, so I feel it was a valid point if your post was serious.



I agree.


----------



## biiiirdie

i am a girl and i love eating pussy but it is an extremely personal act in my opinion. i don't want my head between the legs of someone i don't really care about. actually giving a shit about the person makes all the difference...


----------



## MazDan

laurengotdatfire said:


> LOL suck a dick if it's nicer, plz.



I did and your right............it is.

To be honest, i found your original post insulting......I agree that you are probably unhealthy with your cleanliness.


----------



## MazDan

laurengotdatfire said:


> Your post offended me by the considerably high amount of stupidity. You're ignorant.



Good.. The entire concept was to mimic your ignorance, stupidity and offensiveness.

It appears i achieved my objective.

Obviously the only reason you started this thread is because your having problems getting eaten..........so have a bath.


----------



## DrGonzo899

For the guys squeamish of hygiene:  take a bath and wash her! maybe buy her a douche and use it on her in the shower while fingering her.  This I find can work up to an enema, a delight of mine; if she likes that there's a potential for more ass-play.

Your passions should not be stifled by a problem so easily solved.  Men should be just as ravenous to make their mate come, just as they want for themselves.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

my bf actually loves going down... i like it but usually i'd rather fuck, and i have a reallly hard time wanting to kiss him afterwards.

on another note, even before i ever even tried to give head i hated the very idea of it and like refuse to do it. i tried it once on my bf to try and get him hard...you know sometimes in the beginning people have problems i guess lol.....and i like just idk kind of was just grossed out and mad self-conscious the whole time, and since he wasn't even fuckin hard or getting there i just couldn't even waste enough time and put myself thru the bullshit of doing it anymore.

anyone else out there like this lol

and how bad is it to like never give head?
we do fuck constantly so i think this makes up for it lol.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Omg! You don't like giving head, Marissa? Its my favorite past time! I guess you're just not a head girl and you'd rather fuck, I don't get that! I'm totally the opposite.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yeah! i know...idk what my problem is. like i kinda wish i didn't hate it cause for about a week or 2 me and my bf couldn't really have sex cause i had a never-ending period and he had gotten into a car accident and was kinda fucked up for like a week so i was sitting there like.....shit i really should give him head ughhhhhh......we ended up fucking a few times anyways tho lol.

yeah i was talking to some of my friends about it and they were like JUST WATCH A PORN AND YOU'LL KNOW HOW. and i totally don't even wanna do that lol.

i did some hardcore thinking about it, and i think i got it down to that i do not like having control like in bed. idk why if it's like self-consciousness or just something else but yeah...
i've been messing around with my bf for like 2 months and i've only been on top twice. and we have sex usually/at least like twice a day when we're together haha.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

^ plus im totally selfish. if i'm not getting pleasure from it im not too into it. ill only give him a hand job once in a while, and usually only if like i wanna fuck again and he was "too tired", so basically i just get his dick all worked up to the point where he'll have to fuck even if he was half asleep hahahahhaha.


----------



## GenericMind

Wow. You're a keeper.


----------



## cowgirrl225

GenericMind said:


> Wow. You're a keeper.



Lmao ^^


----------



## beamers

> If a guy I was with didn't want to go down on me it would not work out between us. I need my man to be open to whatever and accepting my pussy even if it got sweaty lol.



I'm glad a few people have pointed out the double standard here......Why is it socially acceptable for a woman to demand specific sexual acts from a man, yet if she's "not comfortable" with something he wants in the bedroom then it's out of bounds.

I had an ex that acted like I had some disease once I'd finished the job and would demand that  I brush my teeth straight after, needless to say I stopped doing it by the end. It would be like me saying, after she'd gone down on me, "ewwww gross you've got come in your mouth".


----------



## alanwatts

When I see a hot female- the first thing I thing I think of is worshipping her pussy- orally.  
That 's just the way I'm wired.  I can't explain it.  It is the reality.  It must be something like being gay.  Which I am decidedly NOT!  I ended up on the bus with a couple of unbiebably gorgous F's the other day.  They were both about 17 and dolled up to the max,  I was wanting to give either of them a tongue bath!!  Seriously- They were both Prom Queens!!  Lip glossed and long legs in shorts.  Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!   White girls love it!


----------



## laurengotdatfire

^ohhh yeah baybee!

Marissa~ you and I would be best friends evar. I'll teach you to love the cock with your mouth!


----------



## Z Y G G Y

beamers said:


> I'm glad a few people have pointed out the double standard here......Why is it socially acceptable for a woman to demand specific sexual acts from a man, yet if she's "not comfortable" with something he wants in the bedroom then it's out of bounds.



What? I think u got this the other way around. 

"Why is it socially acceptable for a *man *to demand specific sexual acts from a *woman*, yet if he's "not comfortable" with something she wants in the bedroom then it's out of bounds."
Now it sounds right. I knew it was missing something.

I think most women are more open to giving head than men are to eating out. Another good example is anal sex. All guys I knew are into anal sex and I don't mind it at all. Yet try sticking something up their ass and it's always a big no no. If they don't want it, no amount of begging will get a guy to do something he doesn't want. And enough begging and the girl will do it for the pleasure of the guy. 

I think women are a lot more open minded to what pleasure their guy than guys are to pleasuring women. I hear lots of horror stories about guys wanting all sorts of things from women like oral sex, anal sex w/o caring at all for the pleasure of the woman. I barely hear the same stories the other way around. Where is the tread about women who don't give head? I bet it wouldn't be very popular cuz a lot less women don't give head than guys who don't eat pussy.



beamers said:


> I had an ex that acted like I had some disease once I'd finished the job and would demand that  I brush my teeth straight after, needless to say I stopped doing it by the end. It would be like me saying, after she'd gone down on me, "ewwww gross you've got come in your mouth".



I've never encountered anyone doing this. Definitely can not be used as an argument for how women behave, cuz it's not the norm.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Z Y G G Y said:


> I think most women are more open to giving head than men are to eating out. Another good example is anal sex. All guys I knew are into anal sex and I don't mind it at all. Yet try sticking something up their ass and it's always a big no no. If they don't want it, no amount of begging will get a guy to do something he doesn't want. And enough begging and the girl will do it for the pleasure of the guy.



This has generally been my expierence ^ Although I have a few girlfriends who refuse to give head, yet damand to be eaten out. I think it can go either way... but in general, I've always been a girl willing to please, and haven't always had the luck of being with a guy who feels the same 




MazDan said:


> I dont expect you to eat my cum so dont expect me to eat your pussy.



Yeah, some couples just don't like oral sex. Nothing wrong with that, it all comes down to personal preference. I think the problem is when one person expects oral from the other, and is not willing to return the favor.


----------



## beamers

No I don't think it goes the other way, in my experience, I've never turned down a sexual request/kink from a woman. In fact I got sick of having to tease it out of them. I can only post my own experience.



> I think most women are more open to giving head than men are to eating out. Another good example is anal sex. All guys I knew are into anal sex and I don't mind it at all. Yet try sticking something up their ass and it's always a big no no.



There is no moral equivalance here for a few reasons:

1) Sticking an inanimate object up a guy's ass brings a woman no pleasure, she has no nerve endings in a dildo or cucumber. 
2) What happens when you break up? and you will break up.....the female is seen as sexually experienced for taking it up the ass, whereas he is seen as less than a man and is ridiculed.
3) Her motivation for doing it is simply to humiliate him or to "get" him back.
4) Do you really want to date a guy that takes it up the ass? What would you tell your girlfriends and what would their reaction be? How will he be perceived once everyone on your circle of friends knows?



> If they don't want it, no amount of begging will get a guy to do something he doesn't want.



But that's my argument, men aren't allowed to have sexual boundaries. It's unacceptable for a man to refuse something, you've just proven my point.



> And enough begging and the girl will do it for the pleasure of the guy.



Where are these girls? and how much begging is required, is it worth it? I need to find one of these girls or on second thoughts.....

I've only had anal sex with one girl and she asked me if I wanted to try it, to which I responded "don't do it just for me, do it because you want too" and she said she wanted too and we did it on ocassions.

I still have plenty of things I'd love to try for the first time with the right partner, so far I seem to find good girls that have hang ups in the bedroom and I tend to break up with them once I find out we aren't sexually compatible (once again there is a double standard for using this as a breakup reason, men can't do it without paying a price as you will no doubt chide me for doing this), begging is a useless proposition, as doing it without sincerity is no fun either. It has to come from the heart. Everyone has different expectations in the bedroom and finding someone that is on your spectrum of kinks is half the battle. Don't bother trying to change someone, just move on and keep looking for that special girl that has a twinkle in her eye.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

^I think being open to sexual experimentation is a trait that men and women look for in a partner. If I'm sexually attracted to a guy (esp true for the one I'm with right now) there really isn't anything I won't do. If it turns him on and doesn't hurt me then I'm pretty much open to anything any time. Very important to note here is that I only date very nice, polite guys (all had very strong independent mother figures and total sex equality in the home) so I've never been abused or forced into anything. Any guy that shows characteristics that I believe are sexist is automatically crossed off my list of possible mates. No, I don't find being sexist cute or attractive in any way, more like vomit time. I think my sexual openness is one of my best qualities as far as relationships go. I've actually never been broken up with and I definitely have my fair share of character flaws. I think guys value sexual satisfaction very highly when it comes to relationships.


----------



## doris delay

There is no moral equivalance here for a few reasons:

1) Sticking an inanimate object up a guy's ass brings a woman no pleasure, she has no nerve endings in a dildo or cucumber.
2) What happens when you break up? and you will break up.....the female is seen as sexually experienced for taking it up the ass, whereas he is seen as less than a man and is ridiculed.
3) Her motivation for doing it is simply to humiliate him or to "get" him back.
4) Do you really want to date a guy that takes it up the ass? What would you tell your girlfriends and what would their reaction be? How will he be perceived once everyone on your circle of friends knows?


The above is insanity?

1.) believe it or not, women don't always experience pleasure from being sodomized either. at least males have the prostate gland to look forward to.
2.)sexually experienced? it's not often i hear a woman being referred to as experienced due to her sexual conquests, slutty, perhaps...but anyway, why can't the male leave with the same manner of experience? experience for one, degrading for the other??
3.)oh no, women couldn't possibly have any of their own fetishes or niches, all they know how to do is lay back and take it. maybe she's just looking for sexual experience 
4.) taking it up the ass by me, not just anyone. why would i care? why would anyone? you need to stop worrying about what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Khadijah

MazDan said:


> because its vile.
> 
> Do you stick your tongue half way down the length oif a penus?? of course not.
> 
> Try sticking your tongue in a place that is as nasty as your pussy and see how you like it.
> 
> Sure some do but then some people get off on sticking hooks into themselves so go figure.
> 
> Sure i tried it a couple of times but never ever again...........that shits nasty and vile.
> 
> I dont expect you to eat my cum so dont expect me to eat your pussy.
> 
> Get it now?




this post dont make no sense, considerin she  LIKES sucking dick. And she also said that this aint related to her, but to guy friends that talk to her and say that so sayin take a bath is kind of dumb aint it?. I really dont understand at all how you  tried to show the "ignorance'' of her post by makin this post, cuz it really dont relate to her post at all, and i dont really see wtf was so ignorant anyways, maybe i missed somethin.......I aint offended, just confused by ur post. Seriously wtf?


----------



## Betterdaze

Z Y G G Y said:


> ^ I think guys value sexual satisfaction very highly when it comes to relationships.



Most definitely Zyggy

It still boggles my mind that a guy wouldn't be into eating pussy. I just can't fathom it. 

Another aspect that I love, is it's just a great way to scope out for me my fav parts. of the body. Stomach, hips, thighs and of coarse that honey pot. By kissing the insides of the thighs, and slowly working your way up and up. Just slightly grazing by that sweet spot. Making those hips grate up to get more contact there. But of coarse you don't stop there yet!    On to the stomach...a little lips, a little tongue. 

Man I could just spend forever in that region.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

lacey k said:


> this post dont make no sense, considerin she  LIKES sucking dick. And she also said that this aint related to her, but to guy friends that talk to her and say that so sayin take a bath is kind of dumb aint it?. I really dont understand at all how you  tried to show the "ignorance'' of her post by makin this post, cuz it really dont relate to her post at all, and i dont really see wtf was so ignorant anyways, maybe i missed somethin.......I aint offended, just confused by ur post. Seriously wtf?
> 
> 
> Anyways, Shit I aint got this problem, lauren I kno thats right girl! But its only cuz i treat him so good that I get it back. Professional dick suckers  unite




Don't worry about those peoples' posts. They're  scared of the pussy.
And Fuck yes, Lacey. PDS crew. If I didn't give my man amazing head I don't think he'd be down there for hours. Lol. You're my dawg, laceee!!!


----------



## laurengotdatfire

shith3ad said:


> yuk. i hate feet.


I'll suck some toes. No biggie.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

doris delay said:


> There is no moral equivalance here for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) Sticking an inanimate object up a guy's ass brings a woman no pleasure, she has no nerve endings in a dildo or cucumber.
> 2) What happens when you break up? and you will break up.....the female is seen as sexually experienced for taking it up the ass, whereas he is seen as less than a man and is ridiculed.
> 3) Her motivation for doing it is simply to humiliate him or to "get" him back.
> 4) Do you really want to date a guy that takes it up the ass? What would you tell your girlfriends and what would their reaction be? How will he be perceived once everyone on your circle of friends knows?
> 
> 
> The above is insanity?
> 
> 1.) believe it or not, women don't always experience pleasure from being sodomized either. at least males have the prostate gland to look forward to.
> 2.)sexually experienced? it's not often i hear a woman being referred to as experienced due to her sexual conquests, slutty, perhaps...but anyway, why can't the male leave with the same manner of experience? experience for one, degrading for the other??
> 3.)oh no, women couldn't possibly have any of their own fetishes or niches, all they know how to do is lay back and take it. maybe she's just looking for sexual experience
> 4.) taking it up the ass by me, not just anyone. why would i care? why would anyone? you need to stop worrying about what everyone else thinks.



Worrying what other people think is wacccckkkk!
Do you people.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

If it tastes bad someone is being unhygienic, otherwise its great.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

laurengotdatfire said:


> ^ohhh yeah baybee!
> 
> Marissa~ you and I would be best friends evar. I'll teach you to love the cock with your mouth!



lol. hahahaha that's like the best thing i've heard on here.

the weird part is, i'll have dreams of doing it! but won't in reality!
whatever my man likes pleasing me and being in control and shit so it doesn't matter too much i guess lol. and i don't even have him go down cause i think it's also kinda unfair i won't on him...even though he says he likes it(likes eating chicks out i mean).  but yeah idk i'm weird when it comes to oral.


----------



## Selfmeditaker

Any man that doesn't looooove to go down on a girl, or even worse, not doing it at all, is not considered a man in my book! I love going down on a girl for anywhere from 5 mins, 15 mins, 30, or 60 mins!!! The way a man can control, if he is good at it,  a woman's screams, all the "oooohhhs an aaahhhhhs" and the most blissful of all, her amazing climax, is one of the most intense feelings IMO a man can feel while at the same time she is orgasming too! I would think or like to think that most men agree with me????


----------



## CelesteEve

It took me 6 years to have an orgasm with my husband.  Not even from oral.  Then 3 years ago...it just happened.  Now I think i am the easiest thing to make cum.  Super duper fun times. My husband is so good at licking me out  I can cum in about 2 minutes.  I can also have multiples at the drop of a hat.  

I think we appreciate the time we have together now in bed MUCH more because of it being so lackluster in the past.  YAY for closing in on 30yrs old I guess. 

Celeste


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

*CelesteEve* That's awesome :D Your post made me smile


----------



## ilikeket

I'm the exact opposite, I never, ever let anyone go down on me :/ I'm just not comfortable with the idea of having someone's face there. Guys still attempt to do it but I stop them immediately, it just kinda feels wrong.
I might be too self conscious, as I'm happy to give head. I'd like to get over it at some point, maybe get really, really drunk and just let go.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

wow...reading some of the posts on here really makes me appreciate my sex life (from anti pussy licking guys)...I could never be with a guy that finds my pussy disgusting...and yes I eat cum...it's not the tastiest thing out there but I figure it's much more pleasurable for a guy to come in my mouth than for me to switch to jerking him off as soon as he is ready to blow...common sense kinda

when we get down to business I'm there to bring as much pleasure as possible to the situation...glad he's the same way...not much turns me off when I'm in bed with my man, it's a different kinda thinking during sex, I for the most part turn my normal thinking off and just go with the flow of whatever feels the best. It's comparable to meditation, it's so relaxing and refreshing.

It took me and him years to find a partner that we are so compatible with sexually but trust me it's worth it. It takes practice for both men and women to be good in bed. When I first started having it at 15 I wasn't too thrilled and pretty much disappointing. But I never gave up. I knew one day I'll find a partner with whom I can have amazing sex. I learned a lot about myself, about what brings me pleasure and found an amazing, hot, open guy. Life is good.


Glad to hear so many women also have great sex lives. And to those who don't -->don't give up looking, it will be worth it!


----------



## Betterdaze

CelesteEve said:


> It took me 6 years to have an orgasm with my husband.  Not even from oral.  Then 3 years ago...it just happened.  Now I think i am the easiest thing to make cum.  Super duper fun times. My husband is so good at licking me out  I can cum in about 2 minutes.  I can also have multiples at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I think we appreciate the time we have together now in bed MUCH more because of it being so lackluster in the past.  YAY for closing in on 30yrs old I guess.
> 
> Celeste



Your husband must have been feeling inadequate and self conscious in a way. Then on the other hand you probably both we're. That's great to hear your juices are flowing now.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

shith3ad said:


> two words for you........
> 
> 
> 
> *POWER TRIP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he knows i love it.
> makes me squirt.
> 
> yet he never will do it anymore.
> really sucks ass.
> and im always the one who wont finish in 69 because i tend to his needs.
> so fuckin frustrating.
> 
> married for 7 years.....
> didnt think the passion would be missing so soon.


Babygirl, I am so sad for you. Have you confronted him? If not I think you should let him know that it bothers you and find out why this is happening. Sex isn't the nmost important thing in the world, but it definitely brings the motivation. I wish you luck and hope he comes to his senses!


----------



## laurengotdatfire

marissaaaaaa said:


> lol. hahahaha that's like the best thing i've heard on here.
> 
> the weird part is, i'll have dreams of doing it! but won't in reality!
> whatever my man likes pleasing me and being in control and shit so it doesn't matter too much i guess lol. and i don't even have him go down cause i think it's also kinda unfair i won't on him...even though he says he likes it(likes eating chicks out i mean).  but yeah idk i'm weird when it comes to oral.



That's so weeeird about you having dreams of it. And on second thought, if I could be lazy my whole life and get eaten out forever and not have to suck any dick I would be such a happy little brat!!! Haha. I would eat that up. But I think I would miss the taste of cock after a while. When I was younger I was terrified to give head but felt obligated to, so I just did anyways and eventually got over my fear and have come to really enjoy it (not to mention am now amazing at it because I just indulge). You seem to have caught you a winner though, somene who doesn't mind not getting head but will still give it. Yayay!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yeah lol. i think i got him thinking i don't like him going down on me....ill have to figure out a way to get him to do it again haha. maybe ill ask him when im drunk lol


----------



## laurengotdatfire

^haha get that shit done, girlllllllll!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i will do my best and report back with results!
hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Hahaha please do mariss, you should like write a diary of your trials lol


----------



## marissaaaaaa

ahahaha. a diary of my sex life would be quite the best seller. i fucked my bf 4 times in like less then 24 hours this week...and on my birthday we went at it for an hour, stopped for about 45 minutes, and went for another hour. i was on ecstasy for that tho....lol. 

but yeah. and don't worry, anytime there's oral, you will be the first to know! lmfao ahhh i'm so weird :]


----------



## EvoldicA

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## cowgirrl225

beamers said:


> No I don't think it goes the other way, in my experience, I've never turned down a sexual request/kink from a woman. In fact I got sick of having to tease it out of them. I can only post my own experience.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no moral equivalance here for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) Sticking an inanimate object up a guy's ass brings a woman no pleasure, she has no nerve endings in a dildo or cucumber.
> 2) What happens when you break up? and you will break up.....the female is seen as sexually experienced for taking it up the ass, whereas he is seen as less than a man and is ridiculed.
> 3) Her motivation for doing it is simply to humiliate him or to "get" him back.
> 4) Do you really want to date a guy that takes it up the ass? What would you tell your girlfriends and what would their reaction be? How will he be perceived once everyone on your circle of friends knows?
> 
> 
> 
> But that's my argument, men aren't allowed to have sexual boundaries. It's unacceptable for a man to refuse something, you've just proven my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these girls? and how much begging is required, is it worth it? I need to find one of these girls or on second thoughts.....
> 
> I've only had anal sex with one girl and she asked me if I wanted to try it, to which I responded "don't do it just for me, do it because you want too" and she said she wanted too and we did it on ocassions.
> 
> I still have plenty of things I'd love to try for the first time with the right partner, so far I seem to find good girls that have hang ups in the bedroom and I tend to break up with them once I find out we aren't sexually compatible (once again there is a double standard for using this as a breakup reason, men can't do it without paying a price as you will no doubt chide me for doing this), begging is a useless proposition, as doing it without sincerity is no fun either. It has to come from the heart. Everyone has different expectations in the bedroom and finding someone that is on your spectrum of kinks is half the battle. Don't bother trying to change someone, just move on and keep looking for that special girl that has a twinkle in her eye.



on the "There is no moral equivalance here for a few reasons part"

That has got to be the dumbest thing i've heard in this thread. Just because women don't have a penis doesnt mean they can't get  satisfaction from giving guys penetration. Fetishes, dominance, mental stimulation all that is related with pleasing the woman.. Which is very important to mentally stimulate your partner sexually as well.  Have you ever taken it up the ass? it can be very very pleasurable for men (rubbing there prostate). If anyone cares about what other people think relating to what you do in the bedroom is fucking retarded. Why does anyone need to know your business in the bedroom? You say... why would you want to date a guy that takes it up the ass? Why wouldnt you? guys that are open minded to things like that are always better in bed... You sound insecure with your sexuality.


----------



## CelesteEve

Betterdaze said:


> Your husband must have been feeling inadequate and self conscious in a way. Then on the other hand you probably both we're. That's great to hear your juices are flowing now.



A VERY TRUE CONCLUSION!!  I felt "broken" and he actually gave up trying to make me cum. I used to fake it when we met and we had great sex.  (not cumming didnt mean our sex was bad.  it was still very satisfying to express our love physically) BUT i felt very horrible faking it and eventually told him the truth that i just couldnt do it. He tried for awhile but eventually gave up.  saying that i was probably broken becuase i masterbated too much and must have overdid it on my clit (i could always make myself come, just not together).  so then it was sex for him and him only.  I felt like a human pocket pussy.  He actually said that he wanted to have sex with other women to see if he could actually make someone cum or if it really was my problem (im only his second ever partner).  It was a sad state of affairs in our bedroom.  He would cum then get up and leave the room.  NO effort to make me even attempt to cum.  This went on for 6 years.  I cheated on him with 9 people thinking it could be him....but I still didnt.  He knows I cheated now and understands why I did what I did.  

Then one late night at a friends house i was riding him (high on something I wont mention) and i did it.  We both were shocked.  After that he tried and tried and made me cum successfully every time.  He would pride himself in making me cum in every way possible.  INCLUDING ORAL.  I really feel that someone in a sexual relationship of any kind should have oral in their repertoire.  The only reason to turn it down would be hygiene.  And if your not getting it because you are not clean....grab a sponge and a bar of soap.  

I wouldnt trade my sex life for anyone's.  We appreciate our growth more than anything.  we truly are a god and goddess in the bedroom. 

Celeste Eve


----------



## Z Y G G Y

cowgirrl225 said:


> on the "There is no moral equivalance here for a few reasons part"
> 
> That has got to be the dumbest thing i've heard in this thread. Just because women don't have a penis doesnt mean they can't get  satisfaction from giving guys penetration. Fetishes, dominance, mental stimulation all that is related with pleasing the woman.. Which is very important to mentally stimulate your partner sexually as well.  Have you ever taken it up the ass? it can be very very pleasurable for men (rubbing there prostate). If anyone cares about what other people think relating to what you do in the bedroom is fucking retarded. Why does anyone need to know your business in the bedroom? You say... why would you want to date a guy that takes it up the ass? Why wouldnt you? guys that are open minded to things like that are always better in bed... You sound insecure with your sexuality.



Thank you!


----------



## Z Y G G Y

CelesteEve said:


> I wouldnt trade my sex life for anyone's.  We appreciate our growth more than anything.  we truly are a god and goddess in the bedroom.



That is exactly how I feel. Great sex makes relationships so much better and fulfilling.


----------



## lildoobieneverhurt

*My unbelievable love for pussy*

If a girl is hot and has a shaved clean pussy, i would honestly eat it for 2 hrs straight. I love eating pussy more than almost anything on this planet. I love everyting about it.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

^completely shaven? My SO doesn't like the totally shaved look, he requests a landing strip.


----------



## OpiodSlave

I personally love too eat pussy. I'm the type who rather have my girl get off before me. It's almost like a challenge and I havent heard one complaint yet


----------



## RigaCrypto

I've heard that Chinese people have no qualms about eating pussy:

*NSFW*: 



Shaved Pussy


----------



## Lost Ego

hmmm a landing strip lol...
i love shaved, love the trimmed bush, dont mind a hairy pussy.
i tried to eat out a hairy pussy b4 and i just wasnt as appealed as i always am~ luckily she shaved it for me the next week and i had fun with it


----------



## not necessary

a couple of years back I was working with a load of African and Jamaican dudes, and probably only about a third of them would 'admit' to giving a girl oral sex and the rest of them used to rip on them for it and basically imply that they were only doing it cos they weren't good enough with their cocks to get the girl off and so they had to resort to other methods. I couldn't say if it was a cultural thing though, or just these guys, although I suspect it may be cultural especially with the Jamaicans, they do use 'Bloodclaat' to express displeasure, which would probably signify some kind of cultural phobia around menstruation.

Personally I really enjoy it, when I get the opportunity. I've been with a couple of girls that said they didn't enjoy it so much and preferred penetration to receiving oral sex.
Interestingly enough they were also the girls that gave the worst head I've ever had as well...


----------



## DrGonzo899

> when we get down to business I'm there to bring as much pleasure as possible to the situation...glad he's the same way...not much turns me off when I'm in bed with my man, it's a different kinda thinking during sex, I for the most part turn my normal thinking off and just go with the flow of whatever feels the best. It's comparable to meditation, it's so relaxing and refreshing.
> 
> It took me and him years to find a partner that we are so compatible with sexually but trust me it's worth it. It takes practice for both men and women to be good in bed. When I first started having it at 15 I wasn't too thrilled and pretty much disappointing. But I never gave up. I knew one day I'll find a partner with whom I can have amazing sex. I learned a lot about myself, about what brings me pleasure and found an amazing, hot, open guy. Life is good.
> 
> Glad to hear so many women also have great sex lives. And to those who don't -->don't give up looking, it will be worth it!





> It took me 6 years to have an orgasm with my husband. Not even from oral. Then 3 years ago...it just happened. Now I think i am the easiest thing to make cum. Super duper fun times. My husband is so good at licking me out I can cum in about 2 minutes. I can also have multiples at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I think we appreciate the time we have together now in bed MUCH more because of it being so lackluster in the past. YAY for closing in on 30yrs old I guess.
> 
> Celeste



^Sexual Success Stories vol. I

although:


> I think women are a lot more open minded to what pleasure their guy than guys are to pleasuring women. I hear lots of horror stories about guys wanting all sorts of things from women like oral sex, anal sex w/o caring at all for the pleasure of the woman. I barely hear the same stories the other way around. Where is the tread about women who don't give head? I bet it wouldn't be very popular cuz a lot less women don't give head than guys who don't eat pussy.



this, sadly may be the truth in this weird-ass culture we live in but I can't come nearly as hard if she isn't/hasn't.  Her pleasure should be proportional if not exponentially more than mine.  I've gotta feeling you gals are reaching different worlds of orgasms in comparison to ours.  So, it gives me pleasure to put you there, whatever the toll, tee hee hee.  As far as anal goes, if i've been bad lately give me a good spanking, get behind that strap-on and fuck me vicious, honey!


----------



## sdripper

lol:D
You guys are talking about oral sex 8)


----------



## limestoneman

I'll eat a clean pussy, but if it smells rancid, it's probably not that great of an idea.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

If the smell bothers u then let ur partner know and send them on their way to take a shower. Communication is essential in a relationship and if u can't tell ur partner that their hygiene is off then there is something wrong. If I felt that my partner's dick didn't smell good enough then I'd tell him to go and clean it and then come back for his BJ. That actually never happened thou. Even if he hasn't showered for days I'd still blow him. It turns me on so much that the smell is insignificant. 

Jeez. It's like all the guys who don't wanna eat pussy point to the hygiene thing and I bet not one of them actually tried to fix the situation. That makes me think that it's really not about the hygiene after all. They don't want to do something that will bring pleasure only to the woman but not them. They don't want to give a few minutes of their time to make their girl feel super good. I'm glad I'm not with a guy like that. My partner loves to eat my pussy and so has every guy I've had. He begs me to let him do it when in fact I prefer sex over oral. But there are women who love oral and not giving them that pleasure is a mean, selfish thing to do IMO.


----------



## fagpapers456

*Eating Pussy (YES PLEASE!)*

Eating pussy is fantastic, dont matter wether its shaved, brazilian or hairy, and if its a bit wiffy then tell the owner to wash it! People should be open and honest about their sexuality and their needs.
PS I love a women who will stimulate me anally.


----------



## Binge Artist

laurengotdatfire said:


> What do you dislike about it?



After busting my ass at work all day, why should I have to bust my ass some more when I come home, just to make some cunt happy.

Yeah, pun intended.

Moral of the story is:  too much work, too little reward.


----------



## PARooolller

Binge Artist said:


> After busting my ass at work all day, why should I have to bust my ass some more when I come home, just to make some cunt happy.
> 
> Yeah, pun intended.
> 
> Moral of the story is:  too much work, too little reward.



  epic


----------



## cowgirrl225

Binge Artist said:


> After busting my ass at work all day, why should I have to bust my ass some more when I come home, just to make some cunt happy.
> 
> Yeah, pun intended.
> 
> Moral of the story is:  too much work, too little reward.



Wow, I'm assuming you don't have a gf..


----------



## cowgirrl225

Z Y G G Y said:


> If the smell bothers u then let ur partner know and send them on their way to take a shower. Communication is essential in a relationship and if u can't tell ur partner that their hygiene is off then there is something wrong. If I felt that my partner's dick didn't smell good enough then I'd tell him to go and clean it and then come back for his BJ. That actually never happened thou. Even if he hasn't showered for days I'd still blow him. It turns me on so much that the smell is insignificant.
> 
> Jeez. It's like all the guys who don't wanna eat pussy point to the hygiene thing and I bet not one of them actually tried to fix the situation. That makes me think that it's really not about the hygiene after all. They don't want to do something that will bring pleasure only to the woman but not them. They don't want to give a few minutes of their time to make their girl feel super good. I'm glad I'm not with a guy like that. My partner loves to eat my pussy and so has every guy I've had. He begs me to let him do it when in fact I prefer sex over oral. But there are women who love oral and not giving them that pleasure is a mean, selfish thing to do IMO.




I agree with this. I will suck my man off even if hes been sweaty and maybe has a minor smell lol.. i think its REAL and sexy. He will also return the favor even if i havent showered and i've been sweaty or whatever the case  Its true love damnit! I hate seeing all these whinners on this thread lol

We have good men ZGGY lol


----------



## The Monkey Mantra

Better question is, "Why are girls so stupid that they put UP with this kinda bullshit?"

I'm a gay man, and if I had a female friend I felt like experimenting with, I know I'd do it. I mean, it'd be kinda lame not to, right?


----------



## sexsibexsi

augustaB said:


> Giving head to my wife is the best thing I can do for her. And I love doing it.
> And I love giving beejays too.



??? love giving head to ay???


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

laurengotdatfire said:


> Another thread inspired me to write this, but I have a question for guys who don't like eating pussy, or simply will not do it.... why?! What do you dislike about it? The whole experience? Are you disgusted by it because you really secretly want a penis in your mouth?
> 
> I'm a female and I would personally never eat a pussy because girls are disgusting, but I like men so I wouldn't hesitate to suck a dick. If you are sexually attracted to that gender, how could it disgust you? I just don't get it.


For me its a combination of laziness and the fact I dont want to be sucking up juices, dried urine and yeast bunnies. Women are always amazed that I wont eat them out, fuck that booboo. Only three women out thirty six have earned the right and they took care of their bodies and that yumyum tasted like strawberries. I dont gaf if you suck my dick or not, never been into the lame foreplay bullshit, im a dude, I want to put my dick in your pussy and fuck til the sun comes down. No women seem to be able to keep up, always having to take breaks or give up. Disappointing. I can fuck for 2-4 hours without cuming.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

dokomo said:


> I was simply making a point following the OP's logic. My point is that what is "normal" is completely relative, and its ignorant to judge people rather than let them simply do what they want to do in that regard.


Its called muff, if I remove your panties and it smells like a yeast factory ill be hard pressed to even fuck you. Clean your privates ladies. Ive had girls who clean that shit everyday.


----------



## Iceman1216

Sad for them , my favorite thing to do with a women, and I really like rimming her dirty ass as well


----------



## Meth novice 79

I’d never have an orgasm not of my own making again if I had to shack up with a bloke who didn’t eat my pussy.
She’s well trimmed, clean and I make sure she smells fresh before I let anyone get close so if he still don’t want to then I’d be offended as fuck. 
It’s not all about you guys all the time you know? Some things you do can be to offer pleasure to others.
I know it’s a sacrifice, and your little guys lonely out there with no attention. 
But he’s probably only going to last 4 pumps once he gets in anyhow, at least if you give head you can claim sex lasts  10 minutes instead of 2


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Cant beat a face full of pussy (y)


----------



## geekgrl

What? I have never come across this! It works both ways IMO. I give good head but I expect some back.


----------



## nuttynutskin

She say sorry I didn't shave so that pussy a little furry
I put that pussy in my face: I ain't got no worries
Tunechi


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OKAY, OKAY, I'll fuckin do it.

Only because she went down first and we're in a relationship or I want to seduce her.


----------



## Iceman1216

@madness00 , You are Such a Team player Lol LOL Haha  
Good to see you will take one for the team


----------



## atara

Sometimes I think that this question gets attention mostly because it gives ordinary men like me an opportunity to feel superior to someone. But then again, why am I complaining?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I was reading a history book a while back that said that this practice was actually taboo in ancient Rome. I mean, you know people were doing it because Hellenistic/Roman society was freaky-deeky lol but I thought that was interesting. Had something to do with the Greek obsession of the mouth as a tool of oration and not wanting to "get your tool dirty" (lol) & the notion that free Roman men should only have sex with their social inferiors (women, slaves, young lads, etc)

The more you know


----------



## Johnnyfive85

I love it more then almost anything in the world. Ive only had one bad experience eating a chick out, but i didnt let it ruin it for me. 

Is there anything better then having her pull my face into her sweet juices knowing she's loving it??


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am actually more into legs than eating pussy. I love legs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> I am actually more into legs than eating pussy. I love legs.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeeee

hahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I love lunch time.... 
rember kids always pre heat the oven b4 you put in the bread....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

they just scared
not manly to impart satisfaction on a female
BS... love to love ya baby
love to feel ya squirm and move
love your taste
your scent is with me always
wanting more
where ya at?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

gotta motor boat that goo goo muck...


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

PtahTek said:


> they just scared
> not manly to impart satisfaction on a female
> BS... love to love ya baby
> love to feel ya squirm and move
> love your taste
> your scent is with me always
> wanting more
> where ya at?







Do you think Donna Summer was more CUNT CENTRIC, as Grace Jones was ASS CENTRIC?






The song by Grace is about using coke and having anal sex.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

If I was straight I'd totally be down to muff dive. I think some guys have had bad experiences with someone's scent down there and just assume it's always going to be unpleasant with all women.. If you're totally clean and they still don't eat the poon it's time to find a new man to devour that hooch. We're not in 6th grade anymore. It's time to eat that girl pussy like no tomorrow!

I would state that the male genitalia is a little bit easier to keep clean and especially if one is circumsized. So in general, women and gay men probably have less issues with performing oral sex on a man. It's also just orally more convenient since it's a rod itself lol. On average guys don't last long enough to make women reach orgasm. Performing oral on them first for a while is a good way to get the extra time in.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> If I was straight I'd totally be down to muff dive. I think some guys have had bad experiences with someone's scent down there and just assume it's always going to be unpleasant with all women.. If you're totally clean and they still don't eat the poon it's time to find a new man to devour that hooch. We're not in 6th grade anymore. It's time to eat that girl pussy like no tomorrow!
> 
> I would state that the male genitalia is a little bit easier to keep clean and especially if one is circumsized. So in general, women and gay men probably have less issues with performing oral sex on a man. It's also just orally more convenient since it's a rod itself lol. On average guys don't last long enough to make women reach orgasm. Performing oral on them first for a while is a good way to get the extra time in.


yepyep gotta pre heat that shit...


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

sewerslide.666mg said:


> yepyep gotta pre heat that shit...



Lolol. I don't know how many women fake orgasm... but some guys are like "I get them to orgasm in 5 minutes." Bro, no you don't.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> Lolol. I don't know how many women fake orgasm... but some guys are like "I get them to orgasm in 5 minutes." Bro, no you don't.


true.... gotta put some effort in to that shit
gotta give em the buko spit shine deluxe...


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

sewerslide.666mg said:


> true.... gotta put some effort in to that shit
> gotta give em the buko spit shine deluxe...



Oh my... what is that?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> Oh my... what is that?


thee ol two hole tilt a whirl and don't stop till she wants the worm...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> Lolol. I don't know how many women fake orgasm... but some guys are like "I get them to orgasm in 5 minutes." Bro, no you don't.



 nah it can easily happen

I had a multi-orgasmic ex who would frequently come in 2 or 3 minutes, nevermind 5.

Unusual yes but absolutely possible


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

sewerslide.666mg said:


> thee ol two hole tilt a whirl and don't stop till she wants the worm...



This confuses me even more. But... sounds filthy. 



ageingpartyfiend said:


> nah it can easily happen
> 
> I had a multi-orgasmic ex who would frequently come in 2 or 3 minutes, nevermind 5.
> 
> Unusual yes but absolutely possible



You must have a wiener blessed by Aphrodite herself.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

ageingpartyfiend said:


> nah it can easily happen
> 
> I had a multi-orgasmic ex who would frequently come in 2 or 3 minutes, nevermind 5.
> 
> Unusual yes but absolutely possible



Same here my Wife is like this, will always cum the first time in 3-4 mins especially when its doggy style and I keep ths right tempo. Pretty much always cums at least three times, really love it helps inflate my ego. She says all types of heavily sexual things which helps get me going really well, best sex I've had in my life by leaps and bounds.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisCRAP

Strange. I've always heard that it takes a bare minimum of 10 minutes to orgasm. How long does the female orgasm last? lol I'm so curious. 

For guys it lasts for like 5-10 seconds and then you're so confused and alone.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> ... someone's scent down there and just assume it's always going to be unpleasant with all women


There is unhygienic and there is non-compatible ... (this all just my personal opinion).

Now if one has sex with another and can wake her/him in the morning by kissing her/his inner thighs and it tastes like honey from the gods to you may as well marry him/her. It will remain tasty for as long as you are with him/her, IME.
Now... if he/she just doesn't wash and just lets sh** grow that's a whole notha level, brrrrr.
But if she clean and it still doesn't seem quite right... maybe it isn't? Time to move on, IMO. Sex with them will only be mediocre at best.
Best sex with someone who cannot get enough of each other in their mouth hungrily. Damn....
No body curious if we compatible and inda era? im right here ond cona. holla.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

GetMeOutOfThisCRAP said:


> This confuses me even more. But... sounds filthy.
> You must have a wiener blessed by Aphrodite herself.



not at all, I just knew how she liked it

she had a pierced clitoral hood  and apparently pre and post piercing were two very different realities sexually

i've seen her cum on a rollercoaster, on a bumpy bus and leaning against a washing machine without any further stimulation


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ageingpartyfiend said:


> not at all, I just knew how she liked it
> 
> she had a pierced clitoral hood  and apparently pre and post piercing were two very different realities sexually
> 
> i've seen her cum on a rollercoaster, on a bumpy bus and leaning against a washing machine without any further stimulation


my ex said she got a orgasm fireing a ak47 I believe or some automatic weapon in front of her dad... on accident of course


----------



## Soso78

sewerslide.666mg said:


> my ex said she got a orgasm fireing a ak47 I believe or some automatic weapon in front of her dad... on accident of course


She fire it with her pussy?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Soso78 said:


> She fire it with her pussy?


hahaha no she was at shooting at a target....


----------



## Gloomp

laurengotdatfire said:


> Another thread inspired me to write this, but I have a question for guys who don't like eating pussy, or simply will not do it.... why?! What do you dislike about it? The whole experience? Are you disgusted by it because you really secretly want a penis in your mouth?
> 
> I'm a female and I would personally never eat a pussy because girls are disgusting, but I like men so I wouldn't hesitate to suck a dick. If you are sexually attracted to that gender, how could it disgust you? I just don't get it.




It mainly has to do with hygiene.  I enjoy doing .... those naughty words, which to me sounds like the squalor of sex.  "Eating pussy" is not a sexy statement.  "Licking vagina's clean" is much more arousing vernacular.

 It's very simple; I lick your vagina clean until orgasmic completion on two grounds:  You shave your pubes off, and don't smell.  That's it.  You won't find a more "to-the-point" answer than that with guys.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I disagree - I think "licking vaginas" is worse than "eating some cute pussy".

But hey.. doesn't really matter. Just in a mood to disagree with you.

I like to eat stuff, less likely to lick stuff. But I agree that eating is aggressive.


----------



## iceman1212

Rogue Robot said:


> if a guy expects a girl to do it, then it should be reciprocated.  end of story.



^^^^this.

I love doing it myself but my wife hates it...That or she hates going down on me and doesn't want to feel like she needs to reciprocate. Either way, I miss it.... all of it.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I wanna sign up for the pussy eating championship....


----------

